# لماذا يحدث هذا !؟... بقلمى



## النهيسى (6 مايو 2011)

*لِمَاذَا يُحْدِثُ هَذَا !؟... بِقَلَمِى





فِيْهِ نَاسٌ كَتَيَّرَ





لَكِنْ هُوَ لَا يَخْتَارَ أَلَا وَاحِدَهْ يُحِبُّهَا
وَهِىَ كَذَلِكَ تَخْتَارُهُ مِنْ بَيْنِ أُلُوْفِ بَلْ مَلَايِيْنَ
لِيَكُوْنَا بَيْتا سَعِيْدا وَيَحْلَمُوْنَ بِالْسَّعَادَهِ وَالْأَوْلَادِ
وَيَضَعُونَ مَتَارِيْسا حَوْلَ مَّعِيشَتَهُمْ
خَوْفا مِنْ ضَيَاعِ هَذَا الْحُبَّ
خَوْفا مِنْ تَلَصَّصَ الْنَاسْ عَلَىَ حَيَاتِهِمْ
أَحْلَامْ وَأَحْلَامِ وَأَحْلَامِ
وَمَنْ يَرَاهُمْ يَشْعُرُ بِكُلِّ الْبَهْجَهْ فِىْ حَيَاتِهِمْ
وَبَعْدَ سَنَهْ أَوْ أَكْثَرَ أَوْ أَقَلَّ
تَضِيْعُ كُلُّ تِلْكَ الْمَشَاعِرِ الْجَمِيلَهْ





وَيَبْدَأُ الْخِصَامِ
وَتُصْبِحُ الْحَيَاهْ سَّلْبِيَّهْ بَغْيضَهُ
كُلِّ مِنْهُمَا يُقْضَىَ يَوْمِهِ بِرَتَابَه
بَيْنَ الْعَمَلِ . وَهِىَ بَيْنَ الْمَطْبَخْ وَالْصُّحُوْنَ
وَتَنْظِيفُ الْبَيْتِ

حَتَّىَ الْكَلِمَاتّ الْمُعَبِّرَهْ عَنْ الْحُبِّ تَخْتَنِقُ
حَتَّىَ يَنْسَىْ أَوْ هَىَّ تُنْسَىَ أَوْ تَنَّسْنَاسِىْ
أَىُّ مَنَاسِبُهُ سَعِيْدٍ كَعِيْدٍ مِيْلَادُ . عِيْدُ زَوَاجٌ






لِمَاذَا يُحْدِثُ هَذَا !؟
مِنْ الْسَّبَبِ !؟
أَهُوَ .... أَمْ هِىَ .... أَمْ الْأَثْنَانِ مَعَا ؟

لِمَاذَا أَلَمْ يَعُدِ هُنَاكَ حُبٌ ؟؟؟





وَمَنْ قُتِلَ ذَلِكَ الْحُبُّ وَخَنَقَهُ

الْسَّبَبُ قَدْ يَكُوْنُ
فِىْ حَيَاهْ الرَتَابِهُ الْيَوّمِيَه الَّتِىْ يَعِيْشُوْنَهَا
لَا تَجْدِيْدُ . لَا زِيَارَاتْ وَأَسْتِقْبِالَاتِ
لِلْأَهْلِ وَالْأَصْدِقَاءِ .. لَمْ يَذْهَبَا رَحْلِهِ
لِتَجْدِيدِ الرَتَابِهُ وَالْمَلَلِ
وَأَهَمُّ شَئَ فِىْ رَأْيِيْ هُوَ بَعْدِهِمْ الْأَيَمَانّىْ
أنْشْغَالَهُمْ بِالْعَالِمِ لَهْفَتِهِمْ عَلَىَ الْمَعْيَشَهْ





نُدّرَهْ الْحُضُوْرِ لِلْكْنِيسِهُ





قُرَّاءَهُ الْأِنْجِيلِ





يَجِبُ أَنْ يَكُوْنَ الْمَسِيْحُ دَاخِلَ الْأُسّرَهّ
لِكَوْنِ أَسَرَهُ نَاجِحْهْ وَبِلَا مَشَاكِلِ

انّ قِصَّةِ حُبّ يَعْقُوْبَ لِرَاحِيْلَ تَرْتَفِعُ الَىَّ مَصَافِّ اعْلَىْ
قِصَصَ الْحُبِّ الَّتِىْ عَرَّفَهَا الْانْسَانَ عَلَىَ مَرِّ الْعُصُوْرِ
وَالْاجْيَالَ فَوْقَ هَذِهِ الارْضِ
فَمَنْ اجَلَّ حَبَّهُ لَهَا لَمْ يَشْتَغِلْ مِنْ اجْلِهَا 7 سَنَوَاتٍ فَقَطْ
وَكَانَتْ فِىْ عَيْنَيْهِ كَايَّامٍ قَلِيْلَةٍ
بَلْ اشْتَغَلَ 14 سُنَّةَ بَعْدَ انْ خُدْعَهَ خَالِهِ اذْ اسْتَبْدَلَهَا
يَوْمَ الْزِّفَافِ بِلَيْئَةَ اخْتَهَا(تَكُ16:29-30)

وَأَنْتَ عَزِيْزَى وَ أَنْتَ عَزِيْزَتْىِ
سُؤَالٌ أَنْتَظِرُ اجَابَتِهِ
لِمَاذَا يُحْدِثُ هَذَا !​*


----------



## tamav maria (6 مايو 2011)

الانفصال الصامت او الانفصال العاطفي بين الأزواج واقع موجود على مسرح الحياة صور ومشاهد كثيرة لحياة زوجية يغيب عنها التفاهم ولغة الحب وتتسع دائرة التنافر الروحي والنفسي بين الزوجين متوجين الصمت سيدا للمكان.
الزوج قد أصبح مثقلاً بالأعباء والمشاغل حتى يوفر لأسرته الصغيرة متطلباتها 
الزوجة مرهقة مكدودة بفعل أعمال البيت والأولاد أو بسبب عملها 
للاسف البيوت الان مليانه بالفتور والملل خاصة بين الزوجين وذلك لبعدهم عن الحياة الروحيه وتعاليم الكنيسه
وفي ايضا نقطه مهمه جدا إنعدام الحوار والتواصل المشترك المستمر بينهما سبب كل المشاكل
وايضا عدم سعي كل من الطرفين بجدية إلى الارتقاء بمستوى حياتهما الزوجية والبحث عن حلول لكل ما يواجههما من مشكلات 

ويجب ايضا أن يشعر كلا الزوجين بمسؤوليته عن حدوث مشكلة الفتور بينهما وأن له دور في علاجها . ​


----------



## النهيسى (6 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> الانفصال الصامت او الانفصال العاطفي بين الأزواج واقع موجود على مسرح الحياة صور ومشاهد كثيرة لحياة زوجية يغيب عنها التفاهم ولغة الحب وتتسع دائرة التنافر الروحي والنفسي بين الزوجين متوجين الصمت سيدا للمكان.
> الزوج قد أصبح مثقلاً بالأعباء والمشاغل حتى يوفر لأسرته الصغيرة متطلباتها
> الزوجة مرهقة مكدودة بفعل أعمال البيت والأولاد أو بسبب عملها
> للاسف البيوت الان مليانه بالفتور والملل خاصة بين الزوجين وذلك لبعدهم عن الحياة الروحيه وتعاليم الكنيسه
> ...


شكرا لجمال ردك
الرب يباركك يا غاليه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2011)

*هو بعد كلام نيتا مافيش اي كلام*
*ميرسي استاذي بجد*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 مايو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هو بعد كلام نيتا مافيش اي كلام*
> *ميرسي استاذي بجد*
> *ربنا يعوضك*​


مرور ذوق وجميل 
شكرا للمرور والتقييم
الرب يكون معاااكم​


----------



## happy angel (7 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى اخى العزيز موضوع رااائع جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 مايو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى اخى العزيز موضوع رااائع جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


شكرا اختى الغاليه
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مايو 2011)

*جميييييييييييييييييييل خاااااااااااااااااااااااااالص 
موضوع مفيد لكل زوجين ولكل أسرة
ميرسى يا أستاذنا
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة
آمين
*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 مايو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *جميييييييييييييييييييل خاااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
> موضوع مفيد لكل زوجين ولكل أسرة
> ميرسى يا أستاذنا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة
> ...


شكرا أخى الغالى
للمرور الرائع والتقييم
الرب يباركك​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (18 مايو 2011)

الموضوع دا حلو قوي


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى على طرحك للموضوع المهم دة وسردة جميل خالص*
*وبجد بعد كلام نيتا مفيش *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 مايو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> الموضوع دا حلو قوي


شكرا جدا جدا​


----------



## النهيسى (18 مايو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> الموضوع دا حلو قوي


الرب يباركك شكرا جداا​


----------



## النهيسى (18 مايو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *ميرسى على طرحك للموضوع المهم دة وسردة جميل خالص*
> *وبجد بعد كلام نيتا مفيش *
> *ربنا يباركك*​


شكرا
للمرور والتقييم
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2011)

موضوع  جميل  

شكرا عزيزي


ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------

